# Cycling in Vilanova



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi All

We're planning our first winter trip to Spain for Feb/Mar next year and were considering a few weeks at Vilanova Park on the way home. Although I've spotted it has a bus to the town/beach I can't seem to find much info about the suitability of cycling. Does anyone know if it's possible to cycle into town, by that I mean are the roads reasonably quiet and it is relatively flat? 

Any advice really appreciated.

Middman


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

From memory of a few stops there in the past, last one 3 years ago, it was not the best place for cycling.

The road back is slightly up hill and fairly busy going down through the town.

The bus fair was about 1 euro and as regular as clockwork and personally as much as we enjoy cycling we would not bother there.

RD


----------



## Glen432 (May 9, 2005)

Dead easy going, no need to pedal even. A bugger coming back up a steep hill to site.


----------



## Whitebirdyman (May 9, 2005)

If you want to check a location such as this, you can use one of the cycle routing web sites, put in your route and it will show a profile. That means you can plan rides that are relatively flat if you want or alternatively search out the hills for a challenge.

www.ridewithgps.com is a good example of this type of site and the advantage of this one is that you can put in a route and print out cue sheets to follow on your ride (do this before you leave home unless you are taking a printer!). Looking at Vilanova la Geltru, there is about a 50m fall from the outskirts of the town to the port and you could do a 13km ride to Sitges which is not too lumpy.

If you do try to use this site, choose open street maps from the drop down on the top right as google maps do not function outside of the US for this programme. There are other alternatives, eg Garmin connect, but I think ridewithgps is best for getting the cue sheet.


----------



## ned (Dec 12, 2006)

*Cycle at Villa nova*

Hi,

As has been said the run down into town is great and the traffic is light. Coming back is fine up to 800 yards from the site even if it is slightly uphill then I would get off and walk it. It's not far and the site is first class. Get the bus down to the station and catch the train to Barcelona 8 euros return. Do some homework on Barcelona before you go and get a bus route plan from the information kiosk at the station so you can plan your route. They do one day anywhere tickets so you can jump on and off the buses. Beware Barcelona is a big big sprawl and ther are long distances between the sights.
Cheers. Ned


----------



## middman (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you all for your responses, it's much appreciated and certainly given us food for thought. Although big, the site sounds good and well located for sightseeing. 

We'll also check out ride with GPS website, useful for cycling routes everywhere.

All the best

Middman


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

I never managed once to cycle up the hill to the site. As said the bus stops right outside. The train is also very good. You will need at least 3 days in Barcelona to get round it. We stayed for a month at Villanova and found it very good but that was 6 years ago.

Enjoy.

steve & ann. ------------- teensvan


----------

